# /mlp/ made an album, proceeds go to charity.



## stratkat (Jul 18, 2016)

Well, it actually happened. We finished and released an album of music. /mlp/ finished a project.

>"What is this? What project?" 
An album. Titled ">No Fun Allowed", it is a two year effort that the /MLP/ Plays thread have miraculously completed. What once started with a simple musician's thread became a full-blown 51 song album of music and minor spaghetti. There are covers, individual contributions, and even collabs, with genres that span from folk to jazz to heavy metal to EDM. 

Below, you'll find the Bandcamp link. It's on a pay-what-you-want basis (so you can download it for free, if you're cheap), and all money goes to The Autism Society of America (www.autism-society.org: Home | Autism Society

Bandcamp: YouTube Channel: www.youtube.com/user/slashmlpmusic
Old Google Doc: docs.google.com: MLP Plays: /mlp/ Album

We hope you enjoy (at least, part of it), and thanks to everyone, anons and all, who contributed and made this possible. 

Until next time.
Keep on playing.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 27, 2016)

As an effort and charity act, it's quite impressive, but from the musical standpoint, it just feels too gimmicky and amateurish. But that's only my opinion, I guess


----------

